

EnterpriseDB Announces Availability of Postgres Plus Cloud Database - Yrlec
http://www.enterprisedb.com/news-events/press-releases/enterprisedb-announces-availability-postgres-plus-cloud-database

======
Yrlec
It would be interesting to see some benchmarks comparing it to Amazon RDS. If
the performance is comparable then I think it can be a very interesting option
for many start-ups.

